# Oxymorons?



## mike4lorie (Nov 24, 2019)

Oxymorons - figure of speech composed of a pair of contradicting words...
such as freezer burn, liquid gas, crash landing, jumbo shrimp and the old favorite:  military intelligence...


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 24, 2019)

Well, now that you've named all of them, I can't play. Boo


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 24, 2019)

Oh wait. Pretty ugly. Hah!


----------



## tinytn (Nov 24, 2019)

Same difference !


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 24, 2019)

Awfully Nice


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 25, 2019)

Old News


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 25, 2019)

Civil War


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 25, 2019)

You guys are on the ball!


----------



## tinytn (Nov 25, 2019)

Original Copies


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 25, 2019)

Jumbo Shrimp


----------



## Sunny (Dec 16, 2019)

Passive Aggressive


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 13, 2020)

Bittersweet


----------



## Sunny (Jan 13, 2020)

Friendly Enemies


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 24, 2020)

Act Naturally


----------



## Sunny (Jan 24, 2020)

Casual Dressy (cruise apparel)


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 28, 2020)

Adult  Children


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 28, 2020)

*Wise Fool*


----------



## Repondering (Jan 28, 2020)

*Holy War *


----------



## Sunny (Jan 28, 2020)

Good Grief!


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 4, 2020)

Sweet  Sorrow


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 4, 2020)

Walking Dead


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 4, 2020)

Beyond infinity


----------



## Kaila (Feb 5, 2020)

Almost Ready


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 5, 2020)

Seriously  Funny


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 5, 2020)

Paid Volunteers


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 24, 2020)

bitter sweet


----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 3, 2020)

Almost Always


----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 7, 2020)

Limited Freedom


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 7, 2020)

Sweet Sour


----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 7, 2020)

Permanent substitute


----------



## Sunny (Mar 11, 2020)

Awfully Good


----------



## Kaila (Mar 11, 2020)

Largely  insignificant


----------



## tinytn (Mar 11, 2020)

Crash Landing


----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 12, 2020)

Random Order


----------



## Sunny (Mar 12, 2020)

Poor little rich girl


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 12, 2020)

Big Baby


----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 13, 2020)

Weirdly normal


----------



## Kaila (Mar 13, 2020)

Almost Never


----------



## peramangkelder (Mar 19, 2020)

Deafening Silence


----------



## Kaila (Mar 20, 2020)

Eerie calm


----------



## tinytn (Mar 20, 2020)

*Alone Together*


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 20, 2020)

Honest Thief.


----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 20, 2020)

One Hundred and ten percent


----------



## Kaila (Mar 22, 2020)

Partial Total


----------



## JustBonee (Mar 22, 2020)

Original  Copies


----------



## Kaila (Mar 26, 2020)

Flexible Rule


----------



## tinytn (Mar 26, 2020)

*Income Tax*


----------



## Kaila (Mar 26, 2020)

limited patience


----------



## tinytn (Mar 27, 2020)

Sea Shore


----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 29, 2020)

Non-working Mother


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 9, 2020)

Sweet   Sorrow


----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 27, 2020)

True Myth


----------



## peramangkelder (May 30, 2020)

Old News


----------



## Kaila (May 30, 2020)

Extra Small


----------



## peramangkelder (Jun 1, 2020)

Definite Maybe


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 1, 2020)

Recorded  Live


----------



## peramangkelder (Jun 5, 2020)

Lifetime Guarantee


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 7, 2020)

Adult  Children


----------



## joybelle (Jun 26, 2020)

Walking Dead


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 27, 2020)

Thinking Out Loud


----------



## Sunny (Jun 27, 2020)

Friendly Enemies


----------



## joybelle (Jun 27, 2020)

Original copy


----------



## Kaila (Jun 27, 2020)

Small Elephant


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 4, 2020)

Act natural


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 4, 2020)

Clearly misunderstood


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 4, 2020)

Working vacation


----------



## joybelle (Jul 5, 2020)

Hard Love


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 17, 2020)

Dull Roar


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 17, 2020)

Bittersweet


----------



## joybelle (Jul 28, 2020)

Alone Together


----------



## peramangkelder (Aug 6, 2020)

Plastic Glasses


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 9, 2020)

Accurate  Estimate


----------



## joybelle (Aug 9, 2020)

Weirdly Normal


----------



## Sunny (Aug 10, 2020)

Passive Aggressive


----------



## joybelle (Aug 15, 2020)

Definately Maybe


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 29, 2020)

Larger  Half


----------



## RubyK (Aug 29, 2020)

Alone Together


----------



## Sunny (Aug 29, 2020)

Friendly Enemies


----------



## peramangkelder (Oct 9, 2020)

Steel Wool


----------



## joybelle (Oct 9, 2020)

Growing Smaller


----------



## tinytn (Oct 9, 2020)

*Half Full*


----------



## Kaila (Oct 10, 2020)

Dull Point


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 27, 2020)

Accurate  Estimate


----------



## Kaila (Oct 27, 2020)

Partially Completed


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 27, 2020)

A Fine Mess


----------



## peramangkelder (Nov 27, 2020)

Original Copy


----------



## Kaila (Nov 28, 2020)

Entirely Possible


----------



## tinytn (Nov 28, 2020)

Cruel Kindness


----------



## Kaila (Nov 30, 2020)

Large bit


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 4, 2021)

Even  Odds


----------



## Kaila (Apr 5, 2021)

Unusually Frequent


----------



## tinytn (Apr 5, 2021)

*Amateur Expert*


----------



## Kaila (Apr 5, 2021)

Miniature giant


----------



## RubyK (Apr 5, 2021)

Crash landing


----------



## Kaila (Apr 5, 2021)

Loud Whisper


----------



## joybelle (May 12, 2021)

Negative Income


----------



## Kaila (May 12, 2021)

Increasing Minimum


----------



## chic (May 13, 2021)

honest politician


----------



## joybelle (May 13, 2021)

Lead Balloon


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Jun 30, 2021)

All natural artificial flavoring


----------



## Sunny (Jul 1, 2021)

Friendly Enemies


----------

